

Nuclear Aircraft. The solution to peak oil for planes? - joss82
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nuclear_aircraft

======
mooism2
I would not like that to crash anywhere, even if the shielding problem could
be solved.

Might be more effective to use the nuclear power to power carbon capture on
the ground.

~~~
joss82
Yes, or generate hydrogen on the ground by water electrolysis.

